# Got my Walleye, need some shrooms



## shroomdaddy (Apr 8, 2013)

Went to the Maumee river run and got some walley now i just need the side dish. Might be awhile im in northeast Indiana.


----------



## 357magnum (Mar 27, 2013)

walleye out of the maumee? i hope they were released and caught within an hour...not sure where you were fishing at but up here i wouldn't even take my kayak through it, saw a washing machine floating down it the other day


----------



## shroomdaddy (Apr 8, 2013)

ha thats funny. I was catching them at the mouth of the river by lake erie. walleye are coming in to spawn this time of year.


----------

